# Ridgid 700?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ridgid 700 plus dies for $800. From what I have seen it's a decent deal. What do you guys think?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Pretty good Deal, if you are looking for a power pony.

Do you have a 300 or similiar.

I have one but never use it, I use the 300 all the time


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Jump on it if its not hot! Then get the arm for it. They are the cats @$$.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good deal if it's in good shape and not stolen.







Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Yeah, that's a good deal if it's in good shape and not stolen.
> 
> Paul


I don't think it's hot the guy has a ridgid netter and some other stuff, says he is a plumber who got hurt and is retireing No pics so I don't know shape yet. it's an hour away so I might drive over and see it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like my 700. I use mine all the time. It's the best threader a repair plumber can get . If your doing new work, you will want the 300.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Snatch it up...that's a great deal. The power pony and a bumper mount vice are brilliant for taking up minimal space on the truck and still cranking out some screw piping whenever needed in the field.

I paid $1100 for mine with no dies (already had them anyway, but just saying).


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Snatch it up...that's a great deal. The power pony and a bumper mount vice are brilliant for taking up minimal space on the truck and still cranking out some screw piping whenever needed in the field.
> 
> I paid $1100 for mine with no dies (already had them anyway, but just saying).


Or you can use your chin to hold it under a house...whilst threading 2"


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Or you can use your chin to hold it under a house...whilst threading 2"


Ouch! Bet that cracked a few teeth


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Ouch! Bet that cracked a few teeth


Actually it was the skeet thrower that busted my tooth...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I wont say how much I paid for mine, but it was a hell of a deal at a pawn shop. My 700 does most of my threading. New homes, remodels, and repairs. One of my favorite tools. You can use a nipple and wrench instead of the high dollar arm attachment.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Will said:


> I wont say how much I paid for mine, but it was a hell of a deal at a pawn shop. My 700 does most of my threading. New homes, remodels, and repairs. One of my favorite tools. You can use a nipple and wrench instead of the high dollar arm attachment.


The arm attachment can be found cheap.


----------

